# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Geen ontbijt? Geen school! - Artikel

## Leontien

*De Amsterdamse GGD wil dat scholen kinderen die niet hebben ontbeten, weer naar huis sturen.*
Een op de vijf kinderen slaat geregeld het ontbijt over, zo onderzocht de GGD.

Een goed ontbijt is noodzakelijk voor een goed begin van de dag. Tussen de maaltijd van de vorige avond en het ontbijt ligt een periode van twaalf tot veertien uur. s Ochtends is het avondeten verteerd, waardoor het lichaam nieuwe energie en voedingsstoffen nodig heeft. Om de bloedsuikerspiegel weer op een goed niveau te krijgen en de stofwisseling op gang te brengen, is eten en drinken nodig. 
Zonder ontbijt voelt een kind zich slap en zal zich niet goed kunnen concentreren op school. 

Het plan van de GGD om kinderen weer terug naar huis te sturen, valt bij de meesten niet in goede aarde. Het lijkt dan ook meer op een noodkreet van de gezondheidsdienst. 

Bron: http://www.planet.nl/planet/show/id=...8536/sc=f18a12

----------

